# Beautiful Bettas!!!



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

I live in Arlington, Tx and I went on a trip to Petco Today. I must say, this Petco takes FAR better care of its bettas that PetSmart does in the Highlands.

For one: All of the bettas are in a nice spacious rack here you can view them one at a time, while at Petsmart, they are crammed onto a rack on one shelf. I was amazed to find a display for bettas in Petco!!! And they had some nice females!

Anyways, I couldn't take any fish home with me, but if anyone in the area wants to get them you better hurry. They are at the petco located off of S.360 and Camp Wisdom~

I wish I could buy them and then ship them to people who want them Dx There are a lot of people on this forum who could give them nice homes~ Anywho...here are some pictures of the beautiful boys that caught my eye!! It was easy getting them to pose for me. All of the more expensive fish were quite active


HMDT
http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu287/ShibyxD/1194619084_photobucket_149646_.jpg
http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu287/ShibyxD/1194619084_photobucket_149639_.jpg
http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu287/ShibyxD/1194619084_photobucket_149638_.jpg

Delta
http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu287/ShibyxD/1194619084_photobucket_149645_.jpg
http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu287/ShibyxD/1194619084_photobucket_149643_.jpg
(have 2 pictures of him because I wanted him, but couldn't get him )

PK
http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu287/ShibyxD/1194619084_photobucket_149644_.jpg
(He was advertised as a plakat. To me it looked like he had done some tail-biting)

DT
http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu287/ShibyxD/1194619084_photobucket_149641_.jpg
OMG This boy I really wanted!!!! You can't see in the picture but he has blue-tinged areas where the body meets fin! Oh I cried when I saw him I wanted him so bad...if he is still there when I get some birthday money I am getting him for sure.
http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu287/ShibyxD/1194619084_photobucket_149637_.jpg

Delta
http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu287/ShibyxD/1194619084_photobucket_149640_.jpg
(He seemed shy)

Also I got a picture of this : http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu287/ShibyxD/1194619084_photobucket_149642_.jpg
It's a floating mirror ("When your beta sees his reflection he will 'exercise' his fins". He flares...derp)


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Man those are some pretty boys!


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

:shock: Holy I wish you could ship to Canada!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:shock: BLUE AND YELLOW???? I want him.... D: :lol:


----------



## Betta16 (Mar 13, 2012)

I have found that its not realy that petsmart or petco realy take better care of there bettas. but its the people who happen to work at the store that make the real inpacked. I work at a petsmart and im proud to say that i work with 3 other guys that realy love fish and we keep it up and clean. i also have a good budy that works for a petco and he feels the same as me cuse he works with a team that loves fish but we have both bin to other stores of are commpanys and i have to say some of them make me realy F*&$ing P*(##( cus there workers dont seem to care. both companys have the same rules about there bettas so its realy more about the people that work there then anything. PS, dont be fooled if the sales staff are clue less even thou the fish look great the people that are incharge of the fish care almost always work in the morning and are off by the time the store opens.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I still can't get over this cup thing you guys have in shops...it seems such a bad way to keep them compared to what you see in (decent) shops over here. 

Those are some seriously pretty fish.


----------



## Betta16 (Mar 13, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> I still can't get over this cup thing you guys have in shops...it seems such a bad way to keep them compared to what you see in (decent) shops over here..


Its hard for us every day, but sadly we cant do any thing about the cups. the guys i work with and my self put in the extra work to change the water every morning at my store but thats real all we can do. i em at this time trying to build a .5 gallon- 1 gallon per Betta rack set up to pitch to my DM to see if i can get the Betta cups out of not just my store but all the companys stores and hopfully over time all stores.

I hope i can make it cheap and simple so that they well go for it. but its not a easy task finding a way to meet the demands of cost and easy set up the cups offer them.  we are trying...

Sorry not realy trying to deffened pet stores just would like People to know that some of us that work at them do realy care.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

It's people like you who make a difference. 

I can never go past the example of my favourite shop: girls in a sorority, VTs in plant-only tanks, CTs and other display types in 1 litre barracks in a heated room with daily water changes. Each litre compartment had a little plastic plant with soft leaves for the fish to hide behind.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

If oly there were more workers like you, betta16. At petsmart the water was so blue ad dirty compared to the petco, it made me sad. Trasfer stores please? X3


----------



## Betta16 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you. I can only Hope things well change.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

My Petsmart is equal to my Petco. Petsmart only uses the "blue dye" as a prevention of disease. Sure they can still be sick, but it really helps them out. I don't know long term though.

My healthiest girl came from Petsmart, she is the strongest and biggest. It all depends on the employees and suppliers.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh and the PK wasn't tail biting, his tail is not all bitten up.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

I need a better camera dx


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

The blue stuff is, I believe, methylene blue, which is a good thing in little cups like those. I know killifish breeders use it on their eggs to prevent fungus.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well for Ditsy the blue water didn't do anything for ick. And despite intensive ich treatment, she died because her immune system couldn't take it :/ But it is good for fungus


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Still better than nothing though. Is infer if it weakens the immune system if kept for long periods of time?


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

The red and white boy o_o and the yellow and blue boy o_o and the one you said you wanted so badly o_o

AHHHHH *moves to Arlington*


----------



## Betta16 (Mar 13, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> I can never go past the example of my favourite shop: girls in a sorority, VTs in plant-only tanks, CTs and other display types in 1 litre barracks in a heated room with daily water changes. Each litre compartment had a little plastic plant with soft leaves for the fish to hide behind.


Can you see about sending some pics of the set ups , im also looking for pic of the setups i hear so much about in Japan. as i said early im working on trying to change things from with in the commpany and showing my boss so pics of other place could help my case. ty


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I have that mirror lol :tongue:


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Betta16 said:


> Can you see about sending some pics of the set ups , im also looking for pic of the setups i hear so much about in Japan. as i said early im working on trying to change things from with in the commpany and showing my boss so pics of other place could help my case. ty


Sorry, the shop that did this closed down earlier this year.


----------

